# ping (traceroute) problem



## lory (Apr 15, 2022)

May be from version 11 I have this problem:

```
root@ns:~ # ping 10.0.0.1
ping: unable to open system.dns service: No such file or directory
```
But:

```
root@ns:~ # /rescue/ping -c 1 10.0.0.1
PING 10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.504 ms

--- 10.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.504/0.504/0.504/0.000 ms
```
Using freebsd-update to upgrade FreeBSD.

```
root@ns:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD ns.lordsoft.net 13.0-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 #0: Tue Apr  5 18:54:35 UTC 2022     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
There is no problem with resolving on server.

```
root@ns:~ # host google.com
google.com has address 216.58.206.174
google.com has IPv6 address 2a00:1450:4017:807::200e
google.com mail is handled by 50 alt4.aspmx.l.google.com.
google.com mail is handled by 20 alt1.aspmx.l.google.com.
google.com mail is handled by 8 smtp.google.com.
google.com mail is handled by 30 alt2.aspmx.l.google.com.
google.com mail is handled by 40 alt3.aspmx.l.google.com.
google.com mail is handled by 10 aspmx.l.google.com.
```


```
root@ns:~ # truss ping 10.0.0.1
mmap(0x0,135168,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34362036224 (0x800231000)
mprotect(0x80022e000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
issetugid()                                      = 0 (0x0)
sigfastblock(0x1,0x8002304d0)                    = 0 (0x0)
open("/etc/libmap.conf",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,010575650) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-rw-r--r-- ,inode=241105,size=47,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
read(3,"# $FreeBSD$\nincludedir /usr/loc"...,47) = 47 (0x2f)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/usr/local/etc/libmap.d",O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,0165) = 3 (0x3)
fcntl(3,F_ISUNIONSTACK,0x0)                      = 0 (0x0)
getdirentries(3,"Y\M-g\M-^\0\0\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\0\0"...,4096,{ 0x0 }) = 104 (0x68)
open("/usr/local/etc/libmap.d/mesa.conf",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,0165) = 4 (0x4)
fstat(4,{ mode=-rw-r--r-- ,inode=14606767,size=38,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
read(4,"libGLX_indirect.so.0 libGLX_mesa"...,38) = 38 (0x26)
close(4)                                         = 0 (0x0)
getdirentries(3,0x800236008,4096,{ 0x200 })      = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/var/run/ld-elf.so.hints",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,010014544) = 3 (0x3)
read(3,"Ehnt\^A\0\0\0\M^@\0\0\0\b\^A\0\0"...,128) = 128 (0x80)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=131357,size=392,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
pread(3,"/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/u"...,264,0x80) = 264 (0x108)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libm.so.5",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,032266000) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401492,size=195816,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,208896,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)      = 34362175488 (0x800253000)
mmap(0x800253000,73728,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362175488 (0x800253000)
mmap(0x800265000,122880,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x11000) = 34362249216 (0x800265000)
mmap(0x800283000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x2e000) = 34362372096 (0x800283000)
mmap(0x800284000,8192,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x2e000) = 34362376192 (0x800284000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libmd.so.6",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,014232266000) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401493,size=109536,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,122880,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)      = 34362384384 (0x800286000)
mmap(0x800286000,32768,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362384384 (0x800286000)
mmap(0x80028e000,77824,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x7000) = 34362417152 (0x80028e000)
mmap(0x8002a1000,8192,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x19000) = 34362494976 (0x8002a1000)
mmap(0x8002a3000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x1a000) = 34362503168 (0x8002a3000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libcasper.so.1",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401470,size=23760,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,36864,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)       = 34362507264 (0x8002a4000)
mmap(0x8002a4000,12288,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362507264 (0x8002a4000)
mmap(0x8002a7000,12288,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x2000) = 34362519552 (0x8002a7000)
mmap(0x8002aa000,8192,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x4000) = 34362531840 (0x8002aa000)
mmap(0x8002ac000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x5000) = 34362540032 (0x8002ac000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libcap_dns.so.2",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/usr/lib/libcap_dns.so.2",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=8105860,size=409200,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,413696,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)      = 34362544128 (0x8002ad000)
mmap(0x8002ad000,143360,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362544128 (0x8002ad000)
mmap(0x8002d0000,253952,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x23000) = 34362687488 (0x8002d0000)
mmap(0x80030e000,12288,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x61000) = 34362941440 (0x80030e000)
mmap(0x800311000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34362953728 (0x800311000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libipsec.so.4",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401486,size=31384,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,45056,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)       = 34362957824 (0x800312000)
mmap(0x800312000,16384,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362957824 (0x800312000)
mmap(0x800316000,16384,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x3000) = 34362974208 (0x800316000)
mmap(0x80031a000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x6000) = 34362990592 (0x80031a000)
mmap(0x80031b000,8192,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x6000) = 34362994688 (0x80031b000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libc.so.7",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401468,size=1981952,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,4263936,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)     = 34363002880 (0x80031d000)
mmap(0x80031d000,540672,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34363002880 (0x80031d000)
mmap(0x8003a1000,1384448,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x83000) = 34363543552 (0x8003a1000)
mmap(0x8004f3000,40960,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x1d4000) = 34364928000 (0x8004f3000)
mmap(0x8004fd000,28672,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x1dd000) = 34364968960 (0x8004fd000)
mmap(0x800504000,2269184,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34364997632 (0x800504000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libnv.so.0",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,014232266000) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401497,size=91728,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,102400,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)      = 34367266816 (0x80072e000)
mmap(0x80072e000,40960,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34367266816 (0x80072e000)
mmap(0x800738000,53248,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x9000) = 34367307776 (0x800738000)
mmap(0x800745000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x15000) = 34367361024 (0x800745000)
mmap(0x800746000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x15000) = 34367365120 (0x800746000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libibverbs.so.1",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,014232266000) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401483,size=63592,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,73728,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)       = 34367369216 (0x800747000)
mmap(0x800747000,28672,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34367369216 (0x800747000)
mmap(0x80074e000,36864,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x6000) = 34367397888 (0x80074e000)
mmap(0x800757000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0xe000) = 34367434752 (0x800757000)
mmap(0x800758000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0xe000) = 34367438848 (0x800758000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libmlx5.so.1",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,032266000) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401494,size=100632,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,110592,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)      = 34367442944 (0x800759000)
mmap(0x800759000,24576,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34367442944 (0x800759000)
mmap(0x80075f000,77824,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x5000) = 34367467520 (0x80075f000)
mmap(0x800772000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x17000) = 34367545344 (0x800772000)
mmap(0x800773000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x17000) = 34367549440 (0x800773000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libthr.so.3",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,012320443000) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=401506,size=125712,blksize=32768 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362171392 (0x800252000)
mmap(0x0,184320,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)      = 34367553536 (0x800774000)
mmap(0x800774000,53248,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34367553536 (0x800774000)
mmap(0x800781000,73728,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0xc000) = 34367606784 (0x800781000)
mmap(0x800793000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x1d000) = 34367680512 (0x800793000)
mmap(0x800794000,8192,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x1d000) = 34367684608 (0x800794000)
mmap(0x800796000,45056,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367692800 (0x800796000)
munmap(0x800252000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x800283000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x8002a1000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x8002aa000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x80030f000,8192,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x80031a000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x8004f3000,40960,PROT_READ)            = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x800745000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x800757000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x800772000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x800793000,4096,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x8004f3000,40960,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE) = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x8004f3000,40960,PROT_READ)            = 0 (0x0)
readlink("/etc/malloc.conf",0x7fffffffd690,1024) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
issetugid()                                      = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl("vm.overcommit",2,0x7fffffffbc24,0x7fffffffbc18,0x0,0) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,2097152,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON|MAP_ALIGNED(21),-1,0x0) = 34368126976 (0x800800000)
mmap(0x0,2097152,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON|MAP_ALIGNED(12),-1,0x0) = 34370224128 (0x800a00000)
mmap(0x0,4194304,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON|MAP_ALIGNED(21),-1,0x0) = 34372321280 (0x800c00000)
__sysctl("kern.usrstack",2,0x8007952c8,0x7fffffffdb08,0x0,0) = 0 (0x0)
getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK,{ cur=536870912,max=536870912 }) = 0 (0x0)
thr_self(0x800a12000)                            = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x7fffdfffe000,4096,PROT_NONE,MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 140736951476224 (0x7fffdfffe000)
rtprio_thread(RTP_LOOKUP,101858,0x7fffffffdac8)  = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGTHR,{ 0x80078d3e0 SA_SIGINFO ss_t },0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK,{ },0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
_umtx_op(0x7fffffffdac0,UMTX_OP_WAKE,0x1,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x0,0,PROT_NONE)                        = 0 (0x0)
getpid()                                         = 57160 (0xdf48)
getpid()                                         = 57160 (0xdf48)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
sigfastblock(0x3,0x0)                            = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
sigfastblock(0x1,0x800a12038)                    = 0 (0x0)
getcontext(0x7fffffffd5c0)                       = 0 (0x0)
sysarch(AMD64_GET_XFPUSTATE,0x7fffffffd588)      = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x210000,4096,PROT_READ)                = 0 (0x0)
socket(PF_INET,SOCK_RAW,IPPROTO_ICMP)            = 3 (0x3)
socket(PF_INET,SOCK_RAW,IPPROTO_ICMP)            = 4 (0x4)
getuid()                                         = 0 (0x0)
setuid(0x0)                                      = 0 (0x0)
getuid()                                         = 0 (0x0)
socketpair(0x1,0x20000001,0x0,0x7ffffffee4e8)    = 0 (0x0)
pdfork(0x7ffffffee4e4,0x0)                       = 57625 (0xe119)
close(6)                                         = 0 (0x0)
fcntl(5,F_GETFL,)                                = 6 (0x6)
fcntl(7,F_GETFL,)                                = 2 (0x2)
select(6,0x0,{ 5 },0x0,0x0)                      = 1 (0x1)
sendto(5,"l\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0B\0\0\0\0\0"...,85,0,NULL,0) = 85 (0x55)
select(6,{ 5 },0x0,0x0,0x0)                      = 1 (0x1)
recvfrom(5,"l\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0!\0\0\0\0\0"...,19,0,NULL,0x0) = 19 (0x13)
select(6,{ 5 },0x0,0x0,0x0)                      = 1 (0x1)
recvfrom(5,"\^C\^F\0\b\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"...,33,0,NULL,0x0) = 33 (0x21)
close(7)                                         = 0 (0x0)
close(5)                                         = 0 (0x0)
ping: write(2,"ping: ",6)                                = 6 (0x6)
unable to open system.dns servicewrite(2,"unable to open system.dns servic"...,33) = 33 (0x21)
: write(2,": ",2)                                        = 2 (0x2)
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/share/nls/C/libc.cat",0x7ffffffee240,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/share/nls/libc/C",0x7ffffffee240,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/local/share/nls/C/libc.cat",0x7ffffffee240,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/local/share/nls/libc/C",0x7ffffffee240,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
No such file or directory
write(2,"No such file or directory\n",26)        = 26 (0x1a)
exit(0x1)
process exit, rval = 1
```


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 15, 2022)

what is the output of:
`ls -l /usr/lib/libcap_dns*
md5 /lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2
md5 /sbin/ping
cat /etc/resolv.conf`

also if you try `ping -n -c1 10.0.0.1` does it works?


----------



## lory (Apr 15, 2022)

VladiBG said:


> what is the output of:
> `ls -l /usr/lib/libcap_dns*
> md5 /lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2
> md5 /sbin/ping
> ...




```
root@ns:~ # ls -l /usr/lib/libcap_dns*
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  409200 Nov 17  2020 /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      22 Nov 17  2020 /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so.2 -> /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so
root@ns:~ # md5 /lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2
MD5 (/lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2) = 6c9c464edf3a9bd0665a40cd0e45ec83
root@ns:~ # md5 /sbin/ping
MD5 (/sbin/ping) = 1eac251140f004a477a6139100122498
root@ns:~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 10.0.0.1
root@ns:~ # ping -n -c1 10.0.0.1
ping: unable to open system.dns service: No such file or directory
```


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 15, 2022)

You can check with `freebsd-update IDS` to compare the hash checksums of your files against good know hashes for 13.0

Here how it's look In:


> uname -a
> FreeBSD squid 13.0-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 #0: Tue Apr  5 18:54:35 UTC 2022     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
> freebsd-version -uk
> 13.0-RELEASE-p11
> 13.0-RELEASE-p11




```
root@squid:/lib/casper # ls -l /usr/lib/libcap_dns*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  32 Apr  9  2021 /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so -> ../../lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2
md5 /lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2
MD5 (/lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2) = 22c0c217f23295da9f42cc6713ab5353
root@squid:/lib/casper # md5 /sbin/ping
MD5 (/sbin/ping) = 1eac251140f004a477a6139100122498
```

Try to rename /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so to /usr/libcap_dns.so.bak and then create a symlink libcap_dns.so -> ../../lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2

I suspect that your libcap_dns.so.2 incorrectly point to old version of libcap_dns.so and from the man page of libcap_dns you recieve the error for missing system.dns

cap_dns(3)


> /*    Use Casper capability to create    capability to the system.dns service. */
> capdns = cap_service_open(capcas, "system.dns");
> if    (capdns    == NULL)
> err(1, "Unable to open system.dns service");


----------



## lory (Apr 15, 2022)

Thanks, now everything is ok.
There was a static file, libcap_dns.so.
I remove it and make symlink.


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 15, 2022)

Anyway check using `freebsd-update IDS` if all programs are with good hashes. Ignore mismatch hashes of configuration files as those files are modified by you at some point after the installation.



> root@squid:/usr/lib # freebsd-update IDS
> src component not installed, skipped
> Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
> Fetching metadata signature for 13.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
> ...


`rm /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so
ln -s ../../lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2 /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so`


----------



## lory (Apr 15, 2022)

VladiBG said:


> Anyway check using `freebsd-update IDS` if all programs are with good hashes. Ignore mismatch hashes of configuration files as those files are modified by you at some point after the installation.
> 
> 
> `rm /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so
> ln -s ../../lib/casper/libcap_dns.so.2 /usr/lib/libcap_dns.so`


Thanks, thats good check.


----------

